# Froschlaich



## andreas w. (18. März 2018)

Mahlzeit in die Runde. 
Bin heut Nachmittag eher zufällig am zugeschneiten und -geeisten Teich vorbei gelaufen und habe zwei große "Haufen" Froschlaich entdeckt. Ist zwar noch recht früh aber es ist so.

Da ich heuer irgendwann im Jahr den Teich rauswerf und umbauen will, würde es mich freuen wenn jemand aus der Umgebung den Laich zu sich holen würde.
Jaaa - ich weiss das man das eigentlich nicht darf, Laich bzw. Tiere umzusiedeln. Aber bevor ich die Tiere im Sommer auf´s Trockene setz, finde ich persönlich diese Version besser. Zumal es noch früh im Jahr ist und der Laich noch nicht schlüpft. Dann wäre es schwer.

Also, wenn wer die Quak-Viecher zu sich holen möchte, kurze PN, spätestens nächstes Wochenende bring ich sie zum öffentlichen Teich in der Nähe - wenn sie dann nicht schon geschlüpft sind.

Gruß und ich hoffe auf Hilfe. Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2018)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Aber bevor ich die Tiere im Sommer auf´s Trockene setz, finde ich persönlich diese Version besser.


Das sind Grassfroschquappen.....im Sommer sind die schon wieder aus deinem Teich. Gehe von 3 Monaten aus.


----------



## Lion (19. März 2018)

hallo Andreas,
ich denke, dass sich Froschlaich nur sehr schwer umsätzen (umsiedeln) lässt, warum, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, es ist heut so.
Lass der Natur ihren Lauf und die __ Frösche sind im Sommer wieder auf Tour.
VG. Léon


----------



## pyro (28. März 2018)

Ich würd das ganze auch so lassen wenn Du erst im Juli/August den Teich entfernst. Die __ Frösche sind dann schon weg...

Was ich komisch finde ist das Du jetzt schon Laich im Teich hast. Bei mir ist alles noch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles noch im Winterschlaf.


Die Grasfrösche sind früh unterwegs. Dann kommt die __ Erdkröte und die Wasserfrösch mit ihren kleinen Laichballen laichen gefühlt bei mir erst im Sommer. 
__ Molche sind bei mir auch schon im Laichspiel. Gestern drei Teichmolche beobachtet.


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2018)

Das Thema Laich hat sich erledigt. Trotzdem danke, schönen Feiertag und Gruß.


----------

